# Woodland Washington House Painter



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Heres another video I recently did


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool video my friend.Wish I could do that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Cool video my friend.Wish I could do that.


 Dude, you totally can. :yes: If you have windows you should have Windows Movie Maker. Its very simple to use. Open the program. Upload pics, add some titles, add a few transitions from photo to photo, click save movie to computer, then go to youtube and upload it. Once its upload you can click audio and add some music on youtube too. 

Also, youtube has a "make a slide show" link too. I havent tried theirs yet, but I bet its not hard to use. Give it a shot  

Thanks for watching my video :thumbsup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll give it a try.Thanks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Do it  Heres another one I made a couple years ago. Some of the photos were reused in my new videos. They do work though. They come up in searches and people do call and mention they saw my video


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Good job bro.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah those are great! I can definitely see it being enticing to potential customers. Good work man.


----------

